# Christmas Dinner



## debodun (Dec 17, 2021)

When you were a kid, did your family eat the main Christmas dinner on Christmas eve or on Christmas day?


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2021)

Christmas Day at ~3 PM.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)

Always on Christmas Day, at 5:00 p.m.
Later in the evening, my sister & I would sneak into the kitchen to make a turkey w. dressing sandwich


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2021)

Christmas Day.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2021)

*Christmas day*


----------



## terry123 (Dec 17, 2021)

Christmas Day


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 17, 2021)

Christmas Day lunch


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2021)

Christmas day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2021)

When I was little we always had a traditional roast beef dinner on Christmas Day.

When I was a tweenager we went to a breakfast or brunch style buffet for anyone that happened to drop in.

Eventually my parents spent Christmas Day visiting family and friends so the small children in the family could be at home with their new toys.

Christmas Eve was never a special meal in my family.  Sometimes oyster stew and after midnight church services homemade pizza or sausage sandwiches with peppers & onions.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2021)

Christmas Day, around 1 p.m. was our big holiday meal.   Christmas Eve, we would have a light late meal (ham and rolls, salad) after we came home from church.  

Christmas morning, of course, nobody had time to worry about eating.....LET'S OPEN PRESENTS!!!......but after the frenzy was over, there were wonderful sugary yeast rolls my mom made every Christmas morning.

Christmas night was leftovers from the feast of earlier in the day.


----------



## Shero (Dec 17, 2021)

In France we go to church on Christmas Eve, then returning home presents are opened and we have a light dinner or heavy depending if there are small children. Christmas Day, more food, and friends and relatives getting together.

Here in Australia we are having a zoom get together on Christmas Eve with the grandchildren in France to see them open their gifts. Then on Christmas day, we are invited to have Christmas dinner with friends. They have asked guests to come at 4 for dinner at 5.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2021)

When I was in college (early 1970s) I dated a fellow and was shocked to learn that his family had their "big" celebration on Christmas eve - main meal and gift exchange. That occurred on Christmas DAY with the families in my childhood neighborhood. He explained that his family was of German ancestry and that's how it's done there. At least they had a tree. Where I grew up, it was mainly second generation Italian-Americans and they had a *creche* in place of the evergreen tree.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 18, 2021)

Going to the neighbors for Christmas dinner. Duck on the menu. Christmas eve is gift exchange with are North American group that we get together with (fellow geezers and geezeretts). Mike


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 21, 2021)

We are going out too the Chinese Restaurant near us for Christmas dinner which is always open on Christmas Day.


----------

